# need help getting good groupings



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

*best round for varmints under 200 yd*​
.17hmr685.71%.22wmr114.29%


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

ok i bought a cheap mossberg 817 in 17hmr. but i can easily get 2 inch groupings at 175 yards. what would be the easiest way to tighten them up. and what would be the most efficient way to sight in a 4x32mm mil dot scope, about 120 yards would be good.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I wouldn't use either for that range, not enough knock down for coyotes at 200 yards.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

I believe he said varmints. Coyotes come under predator. First thing I do with any gun for accuracy is work the trigger. Without a smooth crisp trigger the accuracy potential of the gun will never be realized. At least that is how I go about it. Ground squirrels and Prairie dog sized game would get the nod towards the 17HMR from me but if it were for the likes of eastern ground hogs or other game of that size I would prefer the 22 magnum.


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

ill try that. and i thought the 17 relies on its penetration and expansion/fragments to get kills more like a .223, not raw punch and shock like the 22.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

try all the ammo options out ther my 17 hmr hated hornady shells but loves the federal. like a 1.5 inch group at 100 yards with hornady and 1/2 tro 3/4 with federal


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

The 17HMR is a funny little guy. I've seen squirrels hit at 20 yards where no bone was struck and the bullet sailed straight through with a little hole in and a little hole out. Seems like from 20-25 yards out to maybe 100 or 110 yards you get that red mist effect everyone seems to expect on small game. I've take many crow at 80-100 yards and you had to search for a entrance hole but their insides were mush. Instant kills but no exit at all. Deep penetration on thick body game is not a performance I've come to expect with the experience I've had, especially out past 100 yards. You still get good expansion and some fragmentation all the way out to 150 and sometimes even to 200 yards but it all depends on what you hit and where you hit.

Larger body game like a raccoon, opossum or a big ground hog have a habit of making it back into a hole or high into the fork of a large tree before they die. For that reason I like to ensure I have a better chance to anchor them on the spot. Simply personal preference.

If you were not aware of it Remington has been offering a 33 grain Premier AccuTip (V-Max) for a long time and CCI has come out with a 30 grain V-Max, both for the 22 mag. Never shot the CCI stuff but the Reminton Premiers give nothing away to the 17HMR. But I do enjoy shooting the 17HMR more than my other rimfires. Just a fun gun to shoot.


----------



## Sweetnutts (Mar 6, 2007)

Need to make a correction or an AMENDMENT to that and place the 5mm Mag in that category. After all, the Remington 5mm Mag would out perform both at that range.


----------

